# interest in the computer field



## r.cuevas05 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm a automotive mechanic who is having a rough time finding a job in my field. With the fall of the economy, unfortunately the automotive industry was one of the things to go down with it. I've always had a interest in computers but am in no way a computer genius. I've done some research and have liked what i've seen as far as the IT field. it looks promising and looks like there is a real future with good pay. my question is, what does an IT job mean exactly? or is IT just a broad term, and there is more specific jobs in there? what kind of education do i need? any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Thunder7102 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, one I can answer! Alright I.T. stands for information technology. It focuses primarily on networking. With that said, networking by itself is a bit of a broad term. A couple options are network administrator (someone who maintains one), network engineer (someone who builds them or plans them), and a security specialists. I don't know too much about that last one. I do know, however, that they are well paid as they find security issues. I believe the correct term is "ethical hacker". They "hack" a network to find vulnerabilities, and once found, they will attempt to fix them to keep out real hackers.

As far as education goes, a great place to start is the CISCO certification. I am currently working on this one. It focuses on networking as the name IT suggests. From what I have heard, you will need a few years of experience to be hired into a good company, so signing up for an ok job while taking the classes would be a good idea. 

I hope this helps. I am trying where I can. I believe my information is accurate, if not, I'm sure there will be someone to correct me. Otherwise they can just add to the information I have just given. Good Luck.


----------



## kinyusha (Apr 2, 2008)

If your are starting out in the IT field, I would recommend job hunting for "pc Migration or rollout" project. I had a coworker 2 years ago and he did not know a lot about computers. He learned a lot and he was paying well..same as everyone else. This is the bottom of the totem pole but you can learn a lot. Once you get familiarize and gain enough knowledge and work on getting some certifications, 

I would suggest taking a degree on the IT field but ive seen some who do not have a degree and are at the level of Administrator positions. IT right now are marketable.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Thunder7102 said:


> Hey, one I can answer! Alright I.T. stands for information technology. It focuses primarily on networking. With that said, networking by itself is a bit of a broad term. A couple options are network administrator (someone who maintains one), network engineer (someone who builds them or plans them), and a security specialists. I don't know too much about that last one. I do know, however, that they are well paid as they find security issues. I believe the correct term is "ethical hacker". They "hack" a network to find vulnerabilities, and once found, they will attempt to fix them to keep out real hackers.
> 
> As far as education goes, a great place to start is the CISCO certification. I am currently working on this one. It focuses on networking as the name IT suggests. From what I have heard, you will need a few years of experience to be hired into a good company, so signing up for an ok job while taking the classes would be a good idea.
> 
> I hope this helps. I am trying where I can. I believe my information is accurate, if not, I'm sure there will be someone to correct me. Otherwise they can just add to the information I have just given. Good Luck.


I'm going to respectfully disagree with you on this one. 

First off, you got IT right. However, Information Technology doesn't focus on anything, especially networking. In fact, it's not the Networking that is broad. It's "IT" that is broad. To me, IT could mean hundreds of things. You have to define what your goal is in "IT". 

I break it down like this:

In "IT", typically, you have two areas: Hardware and Software. Where to you want to go? 

Typically hardware involves PC support, tech support (hardware), PC building/repair, network administration/engineering. Hardware jobs are more 'hands-on'. You are rarely at your desk (unless you work tech support). For someone that comes from the auto industry, this is where I would recommend you go. You work with your hands. You fix. You diagnose. You troubleshoot. 

Software involves programming, web development, software engineer, DB administrators, application developer. This is basically a desk job. You spend a lot of time writing codes, meeting with clients, etc. It is NOT hands on. You're not getting your hands dirty. 

There are jobs that are somewhere in between but for most part, these are the two areas. You'll find that you'll be hired to do one or the other. You'll never have to do both unless you work with a very small firm. 

At my college, we have two hardware guys. One is our network administrator and one is a Support Technician. Neither of them handles programming. Neither writes software. Neither maintains our database. Neither touches our website. That is all done at corporate. 

As to where to start, I would NOT suggest Cisco Certification or any certification for that matter. Certification was hot in the late 90s. Your MCSE with zero hour on the job could command 50 large. Not anymore. Nowadays, certs are a dime a dozen. Certs will NOT get you in the door. Certs are only good to update your skills not to earn you your skills. 

If you got your IT degree from the 80s and have not been in school since and have 15-20 years of experience, having a few certs would be good. It tells employers you have the updated skills. My last network administrator has a BS in Computer Science. Masters in Business Administration. Masters in IT. Over 15 years of IT experience and 5-6 certification from Oracle, to Microsoft, to Red Hat, to Cisco, to Sun. His salary, as you would guess, was 6 figures. 

You didn't list your education but I would start there. Go to a community college and get your AAS in IT/Computers. If you can get a bachelors, that would be even better. Then take an entry level support position. It'll pay you a lot less than being a wrench monkey but you'll get good experience. 

You'll need at least 2-3 years in this area before you move up. I would say if you were good at it, within 5 years you'll be making a decent living. 

Remember, there are no short cuts. You're switching careers and so you're starting at the bottom.


----------

